# How to get cylinder head out of 2002 2.5L engine.



## mcap (Jun 15, 2013)

Trying to find which is easier: removing the head or the whole engine? Having problem and books and manuals are not giving enough information. Got most of top but now stuck on timing chain cover/ oil pan removal and have no idea which would be the easier way to remove the cylinder head.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Please state what model car you have.


----------

